# Need information on the PY04F radio



## Mhardgrove (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have a 09 Versa and purchased on ebay the Rockford Fosgate version of the PY04F that came in the 10-12 Sentra. I cant find much information on what this unit can do. Is there an online manual for this radio?

Also, what do these sell for normally? I paid $115. Just curious if I got a good deal. Thanks!


----------

